# nouveau / nouvel / neuf



## EmmanuelOA

Quelle est la différence ?

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir
En principe _nouveau_ et _neuf_ sont synonymes. Néanmoins je peux avoir une nouvelle voiture qui ne sera pas forcément neuve si je l´achète d´occasion.
Quant à _nouvel_ il s´emploit quand il est placé devant un substantif qui commence par une voyelle.
Je ne sais pas si c´est assez clair. Attendez d´autres réponses
Au revoir


----------



## geve

Je suis d'accord, "neuf" veut dire "qui n'a jamais été utilisé".
Une précision : "nouveau" vient avant le nom, et "neuf" après :

_Un nouvel ordinateur, un ordinateur neuf_


----------



## bpipoly

Quelle est l'étymologie de « neuf » avec le sens de « nouveau » ?



			
				geve said:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord, "neuf" veut dire "qui n'a jamais été utilisé".
> Une précision : "nouveau" vient avant le nom, et "neuf" après :
> 
> _Un nouvel ordinateur, un ordinateur neuf_


----------



## zaby

A ma connaissance, _neuf_ et _nouveau_ viennent du latin _novus. _


----------



## xav

_Nouveau_, à travers le diminutif _novellus_, qui est resté plus stable au féminin et devant une voyelle -> _nouvelle, nouvel.

_Il existe près de la déviation d'Epinal un lieu-dit "Les neufs lieux" (orthographié une fois ainsi, une autre fois "Les neuf lieux" sur les panneaux de la DDE) qui désigne non pas 9 lieux, mais des "lieux neufs", des "essarts", c'est-à-dire des terrains "récemment" défrichés (au moment où on les a baptisés, évidemment...).


----------



## maeva

Comment expliquer la différence entre neuf et nouveau? Pourquoi dit-on : quoi de neuf et pas quoi de nouveau?
Pas facile à expliquer quand on est francophone...


----------



## Gardefeu

... mais on dit aussi _Quoi de nouveau? 
_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> ... mais on dit aussi _Quoi de nouveau?
> _


C'est vrai, ça n'écorche pas les oreilles.


----------



## Nunty

Et pourtant il y a une différence? C'est quoi donc?


----------



## maeva

quoi de nouveau moi ça m'écorche un peu les oreilles quand même... on dit plus facilement : quoi de neuf?
Quelle différence faites-vous enter : un nouveau pantalon et un pantalon neuf? Et pourquoi dirait-on : un nouvel employé et pas un employé neuf? On pourrait dire que pour les humains on n'emploie que nouveau mais alors pour les choses, comment faire la différence entre les deux adjectifs?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dans le TLFi on trouve un exemple contraire pour neuf : 


> _Déjà, il jugeait sévèrement (...) les jeunes veuves de la guerre qui réclamaient (...) des maris neufs_ (COLETTE, _Fin Chéri_, 1926, p.179).


(cf. neuf et nouveau ça peut t'aider)


----------



## Calamitintin

maeva said:
			
		

> quoi de nouveau moi ça m'écorche un peu les oreilles quand même... on dit plus facilement : quoi de neuf?
> Quelle différence faites-vous enter : un nouveau pantalon et un pantalon neuf? Et pourquoi dirait-on : un nouvel employé et pas un employé neuf? On pourrait dire que pour les humains on n'emploie que nouveau mais alors pour les choses, comment faire la différence entre les deux adjectifs?



Un pantalon peut être nouveau sans être neuf, s'il a été acheté d'occasion, non ? On dira quand même "j'ai un nouveau pantalon...mais il n'est pas neuf" )
Quoi de nouveau je ne suis pas adepte non plus...je ne saurais pas dire pourquoi S


----------



## CABEZOTA

Je pense que l'exemple du pantalon est une très bonne piste, on voit bien la différence entre le nouveau pantalon (nouvellement acquis) et le pantalon neuf (jamais utilisé)... Les gens très soigneux peuvent avoir une chemise depuis dix ans, "encore neuve" ou "presque neuve"...

Personnellement si quelqu'un me dit "quoi de nouveau?", ça ne me paraîtra pas naturel du tout.

Mais il me semble que dans certains cas on peut mettre l'un pour l'autre, même si l'usage garde une préférence :
À propos d'un fait d'actualité : C'est tout nouveau, ou éventuellement c'est tout neuf, par exemple...


----------



## hanus

Bonjour, 
Je sais que ce sujet a été abordé plusieurs fois sur ce forum. Je pensais déjà que ja comprends la différence entre 'nouveau' et 'neuf' mais depuis que j'ai vu cet exercice: http://www.lepointdufle.net/ressources_fle/place_des_adjectifs2.htm je suis complètement désorientée.
Est-ce qu'il est possible (est correct) de dire: "Elle a des meubles nouveaux" ou on devrait dire " Elle a des meubles neufs"?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Donaldos

On peut dire les deux.

Elle peut avoir de nouveaux meubles qui sont ou ne sont pas neufs.

Voici une proposition de distinction :



> *Neuf* = fait depuis peu et qui n'a pas ou presque pas servi._ Une voiture neuve_.
> 
> *Nouveau* = qui vient après qqn ou qqch de même espèce et le remplace. _Ma nouvelle voiture est une voiture d'occasion._



(Larousse)

P.S. : après avoir jeté un œil à l'exercice, celui-ci repose plutôt sur une différence de sens liée à la position de l'adjectif (antéposé ou postposé).

Dans ce cas, on veut vraisemblablement indiquer que l'expression "des meubles nouveaux" signifie des modèles de meubles inédits, novateurs.


----------



## hanus

Je comprends la distinction qu'on fait entre "de nouveaux meubles" et "des meubles neufs" mais ce qu'on propose dans cet exercice c'est la différenciation entre "de nouveaux meubles" et "des meubles nouveaux". Ce que je veux savoir c'est si on peut postposer l'adjectif 'nouveau' au sens de "neuf".


----------



## Donaldos

Comme je l'ai ajouté à la fin de mon message, le sens qu'il faut donner à "nouveau" dans "meubles nouveaux" n'est pas tant ce lui de "neuf" que celui d'"inédit", "nouveau sur le marché".


----------



## hanus

merci beaucoup!


----------

